# Asus rog gl552jx



## RAM93 (Jan 14, 2016)

hi there...finally i have decided to go with asus rog gl552jx...things i want to know are:
1. i can spend 4k more in upgrading it, so should i add a ssd or should i upgrade the ram? also is 4gb+8gb ram compatible  with this.
2.its dos, and i want to do the dual boot(Ubuntu+windows8)...anything i should be careful about?(even if i dont upgrade ram, it'll work fine?)
3.reviews about the laptop.

anyone having this laptop are welcome to post their experience


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm guessing you are buying from eBay, the imported one. If so note that it mentions seller warranty. Better buy from Paytm
*paytm.com/shop/p/asus-gl552jx-cn316t-90nb07z1-m04500-core-i7-4th-gen-8-gb-1-tb-39-62-cm-15-6-windows-10-4-gb-black-grey-LAPASUS-GL552JXASUS400061FBF8A98?psearch=organic%7Cundefined%7Casus%20gl552jx%7Cgrid

After cashback effective price is 65k. Add an SSD afterwards

The laptop is great. I've checked many reviews. I'm eyeing to buy it after repairing & selling my Y500 (avoid Lenovo)


----------



## RAM93 (Jan 15, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm guessing you are buying from eBay, the imported one. If so note that it mentions seller warranty. Better buy from Paytm
> *paytm.com/shop/p/asus-gl552jx-cn316t-90nb07z1-m04500-core-i7-4th-gen-8-gb-1-tb-39-62-cm-15-6-windows-10-4-gb-black-grey-LAPASUS-GL552JXASUS400061FBF8A98?psearch=organic%7Cundefined%7Casus%20gl552jx%7Cgrid
> 
> After cashback effective price is 65k. Add an SSD afterwards
> ...


What's the difference in that...paytm has not mentioned about the warranty!
Also ebay is giving bag+mouse... Will that matter a lot? I mean the imported one..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 16, 2016)

RAM93 said:


> What's the difference in that...paytm has not mentioned about the warranty!
> Also ebay is giving bag+mouse... Will that matter a lot? I mean the imported one..



Paytm has mentioned 1 year manufacturer warranty (Check again)

Asus provides international warranty but still the seller mentioned seller warranty, so you won't be able to claim warranty from ASUS India if something happens with your laptop... Also no warranty extensions (You can still get it repaired by spending your cash though)

Believe me, when you are spending such amount, its always better to opt for manufacturer warranty (warranty extensions may also come in handy, its usually 5k for 2 additional years)


----------



## RAM93 (Jan 20, 2016)

Bought it the very next day... Bought from the local store in 75k...
Heard many bad reviews about paytm... They were also not giving the gaming bag, which is by default (from manufacturer side) has to be inside the bigger packing of laptop(confirmed from Asus and Asus stores)..


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 21, 2016)

Wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Mr.wave (Jan 22, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm guessing you are buying from eBay, the imported one. If so note that it mentions seller warranty. Better buy from Paytm
> *paytm.com/shop/p/asus-gl552jx-cn316t-90nb07z1-m04500-core-i7-4th-gen-8-gb-1-tb-39-62-cm-15-6-windows-10-4-gb-black-grey-LAPASUS-GL552JXASUS400061FBF8A98?psearch=organic%7Cundefined%7Casus%20gl552jx%7Cgrid
> 
> After cashback effective price is 65k. Add an SSD afterwards
> ...



those laptops sold by Garg Enterprise will have international warranty. I was enquiring about Asus G550 and he said asus provide global warranty.


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 19, 2016)

Can someone here tell me how's the after sales service of asus.. I'm also considering buying the same laptop 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerDevil (Sep 19, 2016)

RAM93 said:


> hi there...finally i have decided to go with asus rog gl552jx...things i want to know are:
> 1. i can spend 4k more in upgrading it, so should i add a ssd or should i upgrade the ram? also is 4gb+8gb ram compatible  with this.
> 2.its dos, and i want to do the dual boot(Ubuntu+windows8)...anything i should be careful about?(even if i dont upgrade ram, it'll work fine?)
> 3.reviews about the laptop.
> ...



1)Better upgrade the RAM. And make it 8+8 GB (4 GB is so 2012, only google chrome will eat up your 4 gb xD)

2)Any specific reason why you wanna use ubuntu? Well, there is no downside of dual booting. But you will need better configurations if you are planning to use virtual box.


3) i am also planning to buy this laptop. Its configurations are awesome. My main concern is if this has any heating issue.

Hope this helps you


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 19, 2016)

KillerDevil said:


> 1)Better upgrade the RAM. And make it 8+8 GB (4 GB is so 2012, only google chrome will eat up your 4 gb xD)
> 
> 2)Any specific reason why you wanna use ubuntu? Well, there is no downside of dual booting. But you will need better configurations if you are planning to use virtual box.
> 
> ...


U actually don't need all that configuration for dual booting, running virtual box is different than dual booting, and Ubuntu doesn't require anything special a 4gb  ram and i5 will do just fine for Ubuntu 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerDevil (Sep 19, 2016)

manu_saraswat said:


> U actually don't need all that configuration for dual booting, running virtual box is different than dual booting, and Ubuntu doesn't require anything special a 4gb  ram and i5 will do just fine for Ubuntu
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Yes, thats what I said. There is no downside of dual booting. But you will need a better specification if you want to use virtual box. That being said system requirement of ubuntu is 
*700 MHz processor (about Intel Celeron or better)
*512 MiB RAM (system memory)
*5 GB of hard-drive space (or USB stick, memory card or external drive but see LiveCD for an alternative approach)


----------

